# 360lb Baraga Unit Bear



## mihunter (Oct 7, 2002)

I'll write the story later but I wanted to post some pics of the bear I shot Saturday Oct. 1 near Bruce Crossing. The boar was 360lb dressed when we weighed it the next day and has a HUGE head. I shot it with minutes to go on the last day of my hunt. Will post the whole story soon. Still have perma-grin!!

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/518/medium/DSC01380_0107.jpg

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/518/medium/DSC01381_0108.jpg

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/518/medium/DSC01368_0095.jpg

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/data/518/medium/DSC01374_0101.jpg


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Great Bear!! Cant wait to hear the story! And on the last day...SWEET!


----------



## D_Hunter (Aug 22, 2004)

Beautiful !!


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Very nice! Congratulations.


----------



## thornapple (Feb 3, 2003)

Thats a nice sized bear for sure. Cant wait to hear the story.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Congratulation on one fine bear. I'm looking forward to the story. 

If it' not too much trouble, how about looking at this picture http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=111455 and letting me know how it's size compares to your boar. I'm sure the image of your bear is still etched in your memory.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)




----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

Thanks for sharing the pics and the story! Congrats on a great Bear!!!


----------



## billya (Jun 7, 2001)

Nice Bear. I also see you wearing the predator hunting camo. I just picked up some and would like to know if you have had good results with the stuff.

Monster head on that Boar!!


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

THats a nice bear!! I guide I know got a 440 near Bruces also, but it was in Bergland area.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

That's a great bear, what a huge head. Can't wait to hear the measurments on that melon!


----------



## clattin (Jul 8, 2000)

Awesome bear, buddy! Can't wait to hear the whole story!!

Chris


----------



## weatherby (Mar 26, 2001)

That is awesome


----------



## mihunter (Oct 7, 2002)

All the works done, I can finally play on the 'puter. Thanks for all the nice words, it's been lots of fun. I shot the bear on Sat night, which was the last night of my hunt, just minutes before dark. I had already came to terms with going home emptyhanded and was just enjoying some of the last few minutes of my hunt when I caught a glimpse of movement and the next second theres an outline of a bear about 20 yards behind my bait. I raised my gun, centered the crosshairs behind the shoulder, hesitated for a few seconds(I'll get to that) and squeezed the trigger. The bear crashed back the way he came and seconds later I heard the death moan which seemed to last forever. Then it was complete silence. It was surreal and I kind of sat there stunned, it all happened so fast. I knew the bear didn't go very far but by now it's pitch black out.....I'm gonna go get my friend Scott AND then go find the bear. I had a couple mile quad ride back to my truck so on the way I started replaying the shot and in the back of my head I was wondering if I had shot a sow and I was feeling a little sick about it. On Thursday evening a big sow came in with 2 cubs and I knew the bear I shot was big and thats why I hesitated shooting, to make sure there wasn't any cubs with the bear but I started second guessing myself anyway. After getting Scott and 1 other guy we went after the bear and he had only went 20 yards with a .35 rem right through the top of the heart. I was very relieved to see it was a boar and we jumped around and high-fived each other and stood in awe of the giant. It was a very cool moment. Scott and Jed were in awe and I was just glad it was a male!! We had to drag it about 150 yards to the quad which took forever even strapped to a sled. If I was by myself that bear would still be there. We took the bear to a farmer in the area who had a walk in cooler and kept it there for the night and then had it skinned and quartered the next morning for the ride home. After all was said and done the bear weighed 360lbs dressed and the skull green scores 21 1/2". The head is just huge, the pics don't really do it justice. I'm having the skull beetle cleaned and having a 1/2 mount done on the bear.


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Thanks for sharing your pics and story. That death moan sure sends a chill down your spine. :yikes:


----------



## ds619 (Feb 11, 2003)

Nice job on the bear and story can't wait to get some chops.


----------



## sjohn139 (Aug 6, 2003)

Congrats ! some bear


----------



## WoodchuckSniper (Feb 23, 2002)

Niiiiiiiice Bear!

Mine dressed at 330 and was horrible to drag so I _know_ you guys had to have been working your guts out. 150 yard drag? Ugh...... Sounds like a heck of a workout.

Thats a whopper of a mellon on your bear for sure. Mine green scored at 19 1/8 and I thought _it_ was big. I guess I now know what constitutes a big head, WOW.

Congratulations on a fine trophy.


----------



## mihunter (Oct 7, 2002)

WoodchuckSniper,

Congrats to you also, the problem with dragging bears is they don't have those nice built in handles like bucks do. What kind of mount are you having done?


----------



## davidshane (Feb 29, 2004)

Thats a really great bear. I taken a few and still dream of something like that; a bear that big is a special trophy. 

I know it cost a ton, but I would think about a full mount. That would be onehellofa great mount. Yep, thats what I dream of. 

Congrats!


----------



## WoodchuckSniper (Feb 23, 2002)

mihunter said:


> WoodchuckSniper,
> 
> Congrats to you also, the problem with dragging bears is they don't have those nice built in handles like bucks do. What kind of mount are you having done?



LOL....couldn't agree more about the handles but I would still rather drag a big bear!

My mount is going to be a 3/4 mount very similar to this one but with an open mouth. (The picture is not of my bear.)


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Great story and awesome bear! I'm hoping to get one next year! Must have been the rush of a lifetime!


----------



## UBDSLO1 (Feb 23, 2004)

awesome take!!!!! that is the biggest head that I have ever seen, it's fuggin huge! :yikes: thanks for sharin your story.


----------



## Unregistered4 (Dec 11, 2004)

Great story and pictures. Congratulations on a great bear. Brian.


----------



## AL D. (Feb 18, 2003)

Great job Lonnie!!! Seems those BIG critters have a habit of following you around, wish I had that problem!!! Great story and pics too :tdo12: Talk to ya soon. Al


----------



## ds619 (Feb 11, 2003)

When is the skull going to be done What was final measurement


----------

